# 2009 Congress Youth Essay



## SweetOpal (Feb 4, 2009)

Hey Everyone,

We have been lucky enough that Jackie Tyler of Emerald Glenn Farms in Wi, has donated an absolutely gorgeous Classic Yearling Gelding, his name is Captivating Carl EGF, what a gorgeous boy this buckskin pinto is....This guy will be awarded to a lucky youth member at the 2009 Congress, watch the website for the updates and information that will follow. Here is his link on the website, Captivating Carl EFG


----------



## Leeana (Feb 4, 2009)

That is great, he is a beautiful and will make some lucky kid very happy i'm sure


----------



## The Simple Life Farm (Feb 4, 2009)

:love





Very nice boy!!!!


----------



## Amoreminiatures (Feb 6, 2009)

Thank You Jackie Tyler for the donation of the beautiful gelding, I am sure there is going to be one HAPPY Lil Child out there !!!



What a generous gift





Janice Silvio

Amore' Miniatures


----------



## Sanny (Mar 5, 2009)

Just wanted to say he is one GORGEOUS little man. I personally saw him and played with him when my family went out to Jackie's to visit this winter.

I LOVE him and he is going to be an awesome gelding and he is definitely show quality. He actually was on my list of Emerald Glenn horses I would like to own and if we'd had a trailer with us and had room in the barn at home he would have come back with us.

I couldn't believe she donated him -- what an incredibly generous thing for Jackie and Stuff to do.


----------



## Keri (Mar 5, 2009)

Youth requirements....35 years and younger....right???? I'm so writing an essay!!! Hahahaha!!!





Gorgeous boy there! There is one lucky youth out there!!!


----------



## EquestraDreams (Mar 6, 2009)

What a beauty! *Does anyone know when during the week the Youth Awards Ceremony will be?* My niece really wanted to do the essay last year, but couldn't because we were not going to be at Congress, but we might be this year!


----------



## SweetOpal (Mar 6, 2009)

In the past the child has to exhibit at the Congress in order to qualify to win the horse. I have not seen the youth packet this year to know if that will still be the case. The ceremony is usually towards the end of the show before the stakes class's.

There will be other essay horses this year that will not require the youth to show at the Congress or the Nationals in order to apply. We should be getting that information soon on the youth website. Thank you for your patience.


----------

